# Best saw for ground workers?



## Stihl Alive (Dec 12, 2008)

I won't stray from Stihl, not because I think they are the absolute best and will make omlettes and leave a mint on my pillow, but because I like all my products to be the same. Makes it easier on me all the way around. I usually have 3 guys on the ground, only 2 of them are allowed to run saws. One is a former logger, so he can have his pick, but for the other I want to get a cheap saw for limbing and very small bucking that won't ruin me if he ruins it. 
I was thinking just a 170 but I wanted to get some of your thoughts first. Should I just get abother 290 and let him run the 8 yr old one? (although I've taken great care of it)?


----------



## computeruser (Dec 12, 2008)

Ms250.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Dec 12, 2008)

The 170 is a homeowner type saw. Get a 026 a 360 or a 460


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 12, 2008)

Climbing Cutter said:


> The 170 is a homeowner type saw. Get a 026 a 360 or a 460




yeah, I figured it would be good enough just for the light work. But you think I should get a professional saw so it will be better built and harder for them to destroy?


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 12, 2008)

Stihl Alive said:


> yeah, I figured it would be good enough just for the light work. But you think I should get a professional saw so it will be better built and harder for them to destroy?



nothing less than a 260. anything less is a 40 hour homeowner saw. seen too many fall apart over the years.
give them the 290, buy a good one for yourself.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Dec 12, 2008)

If youre gonna buy junk, just get them a wildthing.


----------



## Ted-RI (Dec 12, 2008)

MS361. Best power to weight ratio in its class and it won't break the bank. If its just for limbing ms260.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Dec 12, 2008)

treeslayer said:


> nothing less than a 260. anything less is a 40 hour homeowner saw. seen too many fall apart over the years.
> give them the 290, buy a good one for yourself.




good call. 
So far I've got: 200T, 290, 441, 660. 

everyone rants and raves about the 361 so maybe I'll let the groundie use the 290 only and get myself a 361 to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## capetrees (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't like the size of the power head on the 361. It seems too big and bulky. I love love love my 260 pro and so does the other guy that works with me. 440, too big, 170, too small, 260 JUST RIGHT. For bucking, get the 18" bar. Less fatigue on the user not having to bend as much.


----------



## ASD (Dec 12, 2008)

260 pro

we run

t200
260 pro
440 / 441
660
880


----------



## squad143 (Dec 12, 2008)

You can not beat a 200, 260, 460 combo.

Oh yeah, an 880 for the really big stuff.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Dec 12, 2008)

I like the weight of my 250. My dealer told me that it was the same power as a 260, but lighter, and I use mine in a tree occasionally, so I got a 250. 

Other than the dealer replacings the carb the next day under warenty, no problems at all and I've had it for about a year now. I use it for limbing and cutting firewood thats under 10-12". It doesn't cut as fast as my 460, but I like it just the same. 

The only saw that I own that I don't like particularly well is my echo top handle 330t. It doesn't have tool-less caps, and the chain oiler runs off the crank so its always pumping oil, even if the chain brake is on... dumb saw....


----------



## MrDrift (Dec 12, 2008)

Coming from a happy owner (and a newbie) of a MS180 I can say that bucking up to 28" logs isn't a problem for it, and I've run several gallons through it and haven't had a single problem yet. Even though, I wouldn't consider it anywhere near a professional saw, and am hoping to pick up a MS310 due to how hard I run this thing, and let my wife use the MS180 .


----------



## John464 (Dec 12, 2008)

Our most popular saws on the ground is the 361 and 440. According to my ground guys theyd rather use those than the 260 pro. I have a few 260's that hardly ever get picked up. I personally like them in a tree due to their lightness, not their power, when you need a bigger bar


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 12, 2008)

I perfer an 044 x 24" for topping & have an old Homelite " Super-77" x 36" gear-saw for cutting big-wood & stumps. A good 21" Oregon-back-cut hand saw w/scabbard for cuts 6" & under. Only takes about 6-7 pulls for cut.

Still using a "Wild-thing" x 18" for small limbing around the chipper. 

Just personal " Old-School " work traits. Too cheap to invest in myself.

"Hard-work never killed anyone ---- Just lack of knowledge "


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 12, 2008)

I smile everytime I pick up the 260, great little saw.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 12, 2008)

capetrees said:


> I don't like the size of the power head on the 361. It seems too big and bulky. I love love love my 260 pro and so does the other guy that works with me. 440, too big, 170, too small, 260 JUST RIGHT. For bucking, get the 18" bar. Less fatigue on the user not having to bend as much.


+1, my 260 well it's really a 026 pro but it has a 20 inch bar on it so I bend over even less when using it.......


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 12, 2008)

ASD said:


> 260 pro
> 
> we run
> 
> ...



+ 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My dream saw set up right here.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2008)

*036 or 361*

If you want it to last ................036 or 361


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 12, 2008)

My 260 pro is an awesome saw, first Stihl I ever bought use to have Husky, i like Husky a lot but the 260 pro is just so light for the power. Personally I like a 20 on it because dont have to bend over on the same not a 18'' is ligther.

So give and take with the two..

With groundies..an 18'' bad is cheaper to replace and sharpen. 

They are solidd saws...ran that 260 for close to 90 days straight all day with a 25'' bar on the side of a hill...3 1/2 years later still working great. 

A lot of guys seem to like the 361 for in the tree with cranes and in buckets.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 12, 2008)

MY GROUND GUYS USUALLY GRAB THE 361. i LIKE THE 260 FOR ALOT OF THE LIGHT STUFF BUT i'M OLDER AND WISER.... MAYBE... MIKE


----------



## JohnH (Dec 12, 2008)

346 huskey 260 stihl


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 12, 2008)

have not heard the ms-290 great for groundies,light inexpensive.compared to the 361.6bills where i,m from.orn the 310.
both graet and built for the ground.


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm thinking that the 290 is a homeowner saw also.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd get the guy a set of climbing gear and stop wasting time with two groundsmen.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Dec 14, 2008)

the 290 is inexpensive but certainly not light. Look at power to weight and compare it to a 361. You will see and feel a big difference at the end of the day..... just my 2cs.... Mike


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 14, 2008)

046/460 is my pic fer a good allround ground saw


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 14, 2008)

Id vote for a 260. Will easily run a 20" bar if needed and seems to sip fuel.


----------



## fishercat (Dec 15, 2008)

*any saw,*



Stihl Alive said:


> I won't stray from Stihl, not because I think they are the absolute best and will make omlettes and leave a mint on my pillow, but because I like all my products to be the same. Makes it easier on me all the way around. I usually have 3 guys on the ground, only 2 of them are allowed to run saws. One is a former logger, so he can have his pick, but for the other I want to get a cheap saw for limbing and very small bucking that won't ruin me if he ruins it.
> I was thinking just a 170 but I wanted to get some of your thoughts first. Should I just get abother 290 and let him run the 8 yr old one? (although I've taken great care of it)?



that isn't one of mine.


----------



## Bullshop junior (Dec 15, 2008)

get him a husky and you will never be sorry.
I like a 266:angry2:


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 15, 2008)

jred 2152 c is a good small saw if u mod the muffler and change the rim sprocket so u can put a bigger bar than stock allows. this is the saw i use in the tree when i need more saw than 14in bar without the needless lbs. it pulls a sharp 24in bar perty good for its size. the stihl 460 is a beast but no doubt kick azz ground saw.


----------

